# After the Burial guitarist quits Update: 7/22/15 RIP Justin Lowe



## MetalheadMC (Jun 24, 2015)

AFTER THE BURIAL Guitarist Quits Band Via Paranoid Online Meltdown - Metal Injection

This is a very strange story. It seems that he may have some serious mental problems. Best of luck to him either way


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 24, 2015)

What in the world did I just read...

The man needs help


----------



## anomynous (Jun 24, 2015)

This either sucks for him, or best marketing ever.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 24, 2015)

anomynous said:


> This either sucks for him, or best marketing ever.



I had that thought also after I started reading, but it went on and on and on.


----------



## MaxSwagger (Jun 24, 2015)

What in the semen encrusted shirt did I just read? As much as I want to believe it's fake, how can you make that up? Homie probably had some bunk shrooms or something.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 24, 2015)

It Follows 


Wow, seriously though if that is all real and not some sort of joke that poor guy needs some true mental help asap before he hurts himself or someone else. That write up is just plain nutso.



Rev.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 24, 2015)

> Back in 2012, while he didn't realize i was looking in my bedroom, Trent Hafdahl was *messing with a semen encrusted t-shirt that was under my bed*.


This part makes me think its a joke.

If this is actually what Justin believes is going on then he needs to get back on whatever medication he stopped taking and go get some professional help.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 24, 2015)

Somebody needs some serious mental help...


----------



## tedtan (Jun 24, 2015)

One word: paragraphs.


----------



## Vhyle (Jun 24, 2015)

10/10 would read again


----------



## TheRealSouthner (Jun 24, 2015)

He should quit writing music and switch to novels


----------



## Mike (Jun 24, 2015)

tedtan said:


> One word: paragraphs.



Maybe he's talking about the conspiracy against him to steal his enter key.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Glass Cloud (Jun 24, 2015)

Couldn't get through it all but wtf did I just read. Either he just consumed an entire vile an acid. Or he got caught with kiddie porn and is trying to plea insanity or something.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jun 24, 2015)

Ought to move this into the ATB megathread.

Seriously though, the guy needs help if instances like this are regular. Or the drugs were hitting too hard for him.

Let's not forget though that Sumerian bands are notorious for stupid publicity stunts (Upon a Burning Body, I See Stars, etc.)


----------



## protest (Jun 24, 2015)

Holy crap


----------



## pantallica87 (Jun 24, 2015)

Whoa..... Thats insane dot connecting. Im thinking there will be more to come out in he near future. Like an affidavit....


----------



## JD27 (Jun 24, 2015)

I couldn't make it all the way through that, I tried, I just cant... That is the rambling of an incoherent madman.  Get that dude some help!


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jun 24, 2015)

This is really out there. I wonder what actually happened. It's possible the band removed his admin status because they were afraid he would post something like this on their page. 
I wonder if it's also possible that the first part of his post is true and he just managed to stretch his claims too far due to paranoia. Because the first part about the studio seems like a possibility. The story just starts falling apart after.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 24, 2015)

sounds like he's the type that's medicated but still sensitive to certain things like odd coincidences.

i hope the band doesn't desert him and tries to help him, but from the way he's talking i think it would be best to make sure to make it perfectly clear to him that he's not in trouble for anything and nobody is setting him up for anything.

you really have to put in a lot of effort to prove to paranoia that you're harmless and that there is no trouble, and that you're just trying to help. they need to ask him what he needs in order to prove that he's fine and everything is okay.

hope he comes out the other side okay. :\


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 24, 2015)

The bit about the studio doesn't even make sense. Water in beer bottles? A mysterious band arriving during the night?

The bit where he alludes to being set up as a paedo is telling, he's either a legit nutbag, or he's setting up for an insanity plea as he thinks he has been rumbled as a nonce.


----------



## ihunda (Jun 24, 2015)

> Someone or something is afraid of me becoming too powerful.


Ok, that's probably it.


----------



## PunkyE (Jun 24, 2015)

Great guitarist and all, but sometimes it's best for him to quit now then before he ends up being mentally ....ed more than he is. Sometimes peer pressure is part of this.


----------



## vkw619 (Jun 24, 2015)

Justin is one of the nicests guys I've ever met in the Metal/Hardcore community. I ran into him after they opened for Trivium and brought my new 8 string for them to sign. He took me back to meet the rest of the band and even got (at the time under 21 year old) me out of the venue and back in and he actually taught me how to play the riff from "You"re Troubles Will Cease" because I was struggling with it. 

So I really hope he gets help. I've had all to real experiences with mental health issues impacting my life and those around me so I know how dangerous and sudden it can react. Sending good thoughts his way and the rest of the band as well. All great guys.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 24, 2015)

Dude definitely needs mental and emotional help.

I'm just waiting for his friend's family members to come out of the woodwork and absolutely blast him for claiming their loved one faked his suicide to frame Justin for murder.


----------



## source field (Jun 24, 2015)

This REALLY reminds me of my schizophrenic friend.


----------



## elkinz (Jun 24, 2015)

a very close friend of mine has manic episodes and bi-polar and a few other similar things. Its really hard to comfort and help people in this situation, because more often than not they will add you into their big story they have in their head and suddenly your useless to them because they think your in on it. 

My friend of 11 years had been in and out of mental hospitals for 5 years+, and id always listened to what he had to say cause really no one would. Even though it didn't make sense, you've got to give them a chance to breath and trust in something I guess. 
But anyhow, he recently blocked all communication with me for no reason, and when I text him and asked why I was blocked on everything he told me I was a vampire, and all sorts of ..... He thinks hes a god with the power to change timelines for the future and change peoples lives with his mind etc etc. Claims to have broken lightbulbs with his mind and controlled light or something. 

In the end, I cant do anything. He needs professional help and a regular person just isn't equipped to deal with this sort of thing. 

Iv had severe anxiety/depression and its pretty crazy at times, so I hope Justin finds peace and gets the help he needs! 

(sorry for the huge tangent, been needing to write that down for a while..)


----------



## aesthyrian (Jun 24, 2015)

haha yeah the Akbar. That had me rolling on the floor, as insensitive as it may be.

It's really just sad though. I hope Justin finds peace and understanding. He clearly had a troubled childhood, and he even admitted that he never got helped for it so that could be related.

The best that can happen from this is, is that the metal community will take mental disorders seriously and hopefully set up some sort of support system.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like the ramblings of a classic schizophrenic/paranoid to me. 

I know a guy who's schizophrenic and suffers from auditory hallucinations and he basically believes that there is a signal transmitter in his brain feeding these voices from someone who is conspiring to ruin his life.

He keeps this hidden 98% of the time and has always held down a job in which he very much kept to himself. He&#8217;s a pretty normal guy the vast majority of the time and if you met him, you would never know.


----------



## lemeker (Jun 24, 2015)

I wonder if this guy constantly has to carry a copy of A Catcher in the Rye.....

All jokes aside, this sounds really bizarre in part's. I find it hard to believe that someone or a group of people would go through something this elaborate to frame him or whatever he's claiming.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 24, 2015)

Poor guy, sounds tortured.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 24, 2015)

elkinz said:


> But anyhow, he recently blocked all communication with me for no reason, and when I text him and asked why I was blocked on everything he told me I was a vampire, and all sorts of .....



I have a friend, one of two best friends!, who'd moved to Florida years ago. He's always had the worst choice in women, I've been there through most of it. About two years ago he met some psycho girl and got engaged not even one year of time knowing her - she FORCED it. We always kept in contact via AIM almost every day since I'd keep it on at work and chat with him. One day he posted a pic on facebook wearing some corny old 70's big ass sunglasses and I made a joke that he looks like he's Eric Estrada from Chips. His girlfriend FLIPPED the F out and wound up cursing at me and saying some nasty stuff in a private message. Out of respect for him I didn't respond to her and it took every ounce of my being not to. He flipped out at me, unfriended me, and I hadn't heard from him for a year or so. This is a guy that my wife and I PAID the airfare and hotel costs to take him with us to Hawaii years before because he was always broke but I wanted to do something nice for him. I was very veeery upset. One day I'm on the bus on the way into work and he calls me. I reluctantly answer and we have a talk. He sweeps most of it under the carpet but I forgive him, and of course he's been having problems with this psycho. So, over the next coming months he's using me like a psychiatrist and I keep telling him he needs to leave her - he was sending me their email and text exchanges and wow... she was even more nasty and vile to him. Downright verbally abusive!!! She eventually dumps him and he goes on and on for a month how he can't get over it and me giving him advice. Next thing I know, he once again drops off the face of the planet. Stops contacting me, deactivates his FB page, and stays off AIM. Well at this point I am done. I know what happened is he caved in and went crawling back to her accepting all her horrendous and taking the blame for everything wrong in the relationship. Eventually when it ends again he will try to be my friend again, but it's not going to happen this time. I am DONE. I want nothing to do with him.


Sorry for the derail and the long post, but seeing yours I just HAD to share this!


Rev.


----------



## elkinz (Jun 24, 2015)

Rev2010 said:


> I have a friend, one of two best friends!, who'd moved to Florida years ago. He's always had the worst choice in women, I've been there through most of it. About two years ago he met some psycho girl and got engaged not even one year of time knowing her - she FORCED it. We always kept in contact via AIM almost every day since I'd keep it on at work and chat with him. One day he posted a pic on facebook wearing some corny old 70's big ass sunglasses and I made a joke that he looks like he's Eric Estrada from Chips. His girlfriend FLIPPED the F out and wound up cursing at me and saying some nasty stuff in a private message. Out of respect for him I didn't respond to her and it took every ounce of my being not to. He flipped out at me, unfriended me, and I hadn't heard from him for a year or so. This is a guy that my wife and I PAID the airfare and hotel costs to take him with us to Hawaii years before because he was always broke but I wanted to do something nice for him. I was very veeery upset. One day I'm on the bus on the way into work and he calls me. I reluctantly answer and we have a talk. He sweeps most of it under the carpet but I forgive him, and of course he's been having problems with this psycho. So, over the next coming months he's using me like a psychiatrist and I keep telling him he needs to leave her - he was sending me their email and text exchanges and wow... she was even more nasty and vile to him. Downright verbally abusive!!! She eventually dumps him and he goes on and on for a month how he can't get over it and me giving him advice. Next thing I know, he once again drops off the face of the planet. Stops contacting me, deactivates his FB page, and stays off AIM. Well at this point I am done. I know what happened is he caved in and went crawling back to her accepting all her horrendous and taking the blame for everything wrong in the relationship. Eventually when it ends again he will try to be my friend again, but it's not going to happen this time. I am DONE. I want nothing to do with him.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the derail and the long post, but seeing yours I just HAD to share this!
> ...


 
ah dude im real sorry to hear that. Its tough because majority of the time the abuse and sudden change in friendship is totally unwarranted and its not your fault. But I feel ya, man. hope it works out for you


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 24, 2015)

I really hope this guy gets some help. While his story doesn't make sense, he was able to type it with what seems to be adequate writing skill, so it's as if everything is just really mixed up for him. Hang in there, man.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 24, 2015)

He seems to be pretty lucid, just connecting dots in his mind that don't actually connect.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 24, 2015)

I feel terrible about this, as Rareform-era ATB used to be my favorite band, but that .... was just downright hilarious. I've met all the guys in the band at various points, and they were never anything but nice to me. No inklings at all that Justin was dealing with stuff like this. It definitely sounds like he had an episode. Anyone know how old he is? I thought there was generally a sort of gradual cutoff in your mid-twenties where schizophrenia didn't present. Other than that, I don't know what kind of disorder could make you say some of that stuff.


----------



## trayenshreds (Jun 24, 2015)

Justin is easily one of my favorite guitarists in the metalcore scene and has been since the myspace days.. I couldn't believe this when I read it. They just did all those riffmas videos and I loved him and Trent as a duo. I see two possibilities for this situation:

1) justin may have some mental issues that are surfacing and cause him to be paranoid and make untrue assumptions and statements, or becoming diluted from reality.

2) I noticed vey few people have discussed his mention of the exes with wealthy families. Some people really have the money, time, resources, and connections to make your life a living hell. A lot of folks think a situation like this could never happen to them. Maybe he made the wrong person unhappy, and they just happen to be the type of person to have the ability to ruin your life. If so, it looks like they're doing a great job of it.

Seriously I love these guys and their guitar playing, they were the first band to make me want to step from 7 to 8 strings.

Hope everything works out for you Justin, and I hope you guys can keep making great music together.


----------



## metalstrike (Jun 24, 2015)

WTF is going on in his head? This is scary if it isn't some sort of joke!


----------



## lukeshallperish (Jun 25, 2015)

he's sick you guys. one of my friends is good friends with Justin and his friends and talked with them today and its exactly what you all think: he's schizophrenic. Late 20's early 30's is typically when these kinds of paranoia symptoms manifest. He's with his family from what I hear though so at least he's in good hands and is probably getting the help he needs. As far as ATB goes, the road is no place for a person in his condition, so they will either drop off of Summer Slaughter or find a fill in, and who knows what the ETA is on the record. Either way I don't really care, I just want Justin to get the help he needs.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 25, 2015)

Poor man.
Whatever happened, I'm sorry for him.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 25, 2015)

lukeshallperish said:


> he's sick you guys. one of my friends is good friends with Justin and his friends and talked with them today and its exactly what you all think: he's schizophrenic. Late 20's early 30's is typically when these kinds of paranoia symptoms manifest. He's with his family from what I hear though so at least he's in good hands and is probably getting the help he needs. As far as ATB goes, the road is no place for a person in his condition, so they will either drop off of Summer Slaughter or find a fill in, and who knows what the ETA is on the record. Either way I don't really care, I just want Justin to get the help he needs.



Oh man. Sorry to hear. I really wanted this to be a friend pranks you trolling your Facebook kind of thing. 

Hope he can get proper attention and support. I have had relatives and friends deal with mental issues and it chokes you up seeing that contrast between the person knowing something is off with them but not quiet seeing through it. 

Hope he can get it under control. Much strength to him.


----------



## Darknut (Jun 25, 2015)

Prolly got gaslighted by people with nothing better to do.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 25, 2015)

Did he just Tarantino himself out?

Seriously though, never really listened to ATB, but hope the dude gets help.


----------



## Rylynn (Jun 25, 2015)

Can't believe it took 2 pages until someone said he's a schizophrenic.. This is a classic/common symptom of schizophrenia.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 25, 2015)

I didn't plan on reading the whole thing, but I couldn't stop. 

9 strings apparently _are_ too many.

I do just want to acknowledge, that if there was a speck of truth to this paranoid "conspiracy" that the perfect title for his story would be After the Burial. But yeah, this dude clearly needs some help and seemingly has for some time.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jun 25, 2015)

Rylynn said:


> Can't believe it took 2 pages until someone said he's a schizophrenic.. This is a classic/common symptom of schizophrenia.



I think it's best that those who are not qualified professionals, abstain from making such diagnosis. All it takes one person to say it, and then it's repeated over and over like it was actually more than an assumption/educated guess. I'm already reading everywhere that Justin is schizophrenic, and as far as I know, this has not been decided by a medical professional, just a bunch of forum nerds like ourselves. 

There are bits in his tangent that show a glimpse of what is/was on his mind. His friend's suicide, combined with the stress of recording, producing, and mixing the album with what he felt was little help or support, could easily lead to a breakdown of sorts. No time to deal with the real things when you are so wrapped up in creating an album and touring.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 25, 2015)

I met up after a gig before and bought him a few drinks. He was an odd guy. I put it down to tiredness from being on tour but what he posted is insane.

Hopefully he gets the help he needs because he writes some killer riffs. It would be a shame for him to quit music.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jun 25, 2015)

Toured with Justin 4-5 times now for stints of 3-6 weeks each, one of the best dudes to tour with ever. I never once got the vibe of a schizophrenic. In-fact the opposite, he seemed to be EXTREMELY well grounded for someone that's spent the last 8-10 years touring in the back of a 15 seater ford van (that .... can drive any man to insanity after 1 month) 

I honestly hope this is a publicity stunt.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 25, 2015)

Man. That was pretty painful to read......I know people like this, and this .... is scary to be around.

I hope for his sake and the sake of the people around him that he gets some help.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just to throw a counterpoint out there.. maybe, just maybe he's really figured out some ....ed up stuff. There has to be SOME shred (sic) of truth in there somewhere.


----------



## MJS (Jun 25, 2015)

Some of it had me thinking that maybe he went all Ian Watkins on some kids and it was about to come out, so we were getting a preview of an insanity plea. 

Some of it had me thinking that maybe he killed someone and it was about to come out, so we were getting a preview of an insanity plea. 

But all I really know about him after reading that entire mess is: 

1. He hates paragraphs.
2. He keeps a jizz soaked shirt under his bed. 
3. He believes someone gave him a laxative because they wanted to find out if he'd take a really loud dump in a hospital, or try to cover up the sound. 



Whatever he ends up doing when he completely snaps, I'll go ahead and guess now that it will come out later that he was on some sort of perfectly legal prescription drug that's marketed as something that will make you better, with making you much worse listed as a possible side effect. 

In any case, hopefully he'll only continue to humiliate himself and not step it up a notch and go on a shooting spree, leaving behind a trail of dead friends and relatives that he thought were conspirators. 

If it was just a publicity stunt, hope he keeps the next one under 500 words and use paragraphs.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jun 25, 2015)

If this is true and not just another dumb move by Sumerian (which I keep hearing about), I can only wish the man the very best and that he gets the help he needs ASAP

Got a chance to meet the guy when they played in Cookeville, TN back in 2013 with Norma Jean. Gotta say he was one of the nicest guys I've ever talked with


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Jun 25, 2015)

Super nice guy. Crossing my fingers that all is well. No respect lost on my end. Waiting for an official ATB statement.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 25, 2015)

From ATB's FB:



> To our fans, friends and family, and everyone else who has reached out in light of Justin's recent statement. We genuinely appreciate your support and concern.
> This is a very sad and hurtful situation for us to grasp, and unfortunately it is one we still don't fully understand.
> Our dear friend, our brother onstage and off, has fallen into a very broken state of mind. A state that, despite our continued efforts, we have been powerless to get him out of.
> We are very sorry we haven't made a statement until now, but there is reasoning behind our decision. Early yesterday after he made the post, he went missing for the entire day. He was in minimal contact with only a few people over the phone, and the information we gathered from them gave us reason to believe he was unsafe in his current state of mind. We were on our phones all day with family, friends, and local authorities trying to regain control of the situation. We felt it was definitely not the appropriate time for us to make a statement, in fear that it may escalate things further. Fortunately, he's back home now. He's safe and in the care of his family.
> ...


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 25, 2015)

good on them, but i take issue with them including this part:



> hese are thoughts he has kept hidden from everyone very well until now, and it's so very unfortunate he felt he couldn't reach out and talk to someone about the things that were affecting him before it got to this point.



then they go on to tell us not to speculate. if he's had some sort of mental break there's no way of knowing if he was hiding these things or not. and even if he WAS, if he's dealing with mental illness then there's your explanation right there. edit: basically, if someone's dealing with mental illness that seems to involve paranoia, then no, they won't be out in the open with these kinds of concerns. i won't go as far as to say they are victim-blaming, but it does sound like they are placing some of the fault of the break itself on him, which i think is wrong.

they should have posted the statement with my quoted part removed. either way, i'm glad they are taking this seriously and are doing everything to help him.


----------



## Action (Jun 25, 2015)

^ Seems like the request is specifically not to post opinions, speculations or general gossip on and around their facebook. I dont see that statement as containing any blame; just wishing that they knew.


----------



## darren (Jun 25, 2015)

The band's statement was spot on, and i hope he's safe and getting the help he needs.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 25, 2015)

To anybody who is choosing to make fun of or have a laugh at this, please read more about mental health/neurology and try to have a heart. This guy is suffering.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 25, 2015)

This is ....ing tragic, I seriously hope he can get his mental issues sorted out and return back to as normal as he can get.
I'd be pretty upset if AtB decides to call it quits but with this going on with one of the main songwriters I wouldn't be surprised if they did.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 25, 2015)

The fact that he is suddenly showing heavy symptoms, and was previously only somewhat odd, tells me that there is hope of him getting through this and coming out relatively healthy. Naturally, I'm not a doctor. I hope the best for him and his friends/family.


----------



## Nlelith (Jun 26, 2015)

It's unfortunate that some great minds/talented people are very vulnerable to mental problems. I wish Justin all the best and hope he will recover.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 26, 2015)

What I _can_ speculate, is that at least one dip.... on fb is gonna troll and attempt to make the situation worse.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 26, 2015)

Not a fan of AtB, but this dude sounds like he's definitely losing it.

I hope he really gets the help he needs soon.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 26, 2015)

At least he's in the care of his family at this point. Surely they'll be able to get him to the right professionals soon


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 26, 2015)

That whole rant went absolutely nowhere, and it's upsetting. He stated a bunch of random events as if that meant something about a plot against him.

I find no humor in the rant, though perhaps it's because I've seen this sort of thing first hand. I hope help finds him.


----------



## Flemmigan (Jun 26, 2015)

MJS said:


> Some of it had me thinking that maybe he went all Ian Watkins on some kids and it was about to come out, so we were getting a preview of an insanity plea.
> 
> Some of it had me thinking that maybe he killed someone and it was about to come out, so we were getting a preview of an insanity plea.
> 
> ...



Show a little sympathy, man. This isn't a funny situation.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 26, 2015)

Action said:


> ^ Seems like the request is specifically not to post opinions, speculations or general gossip on and around their facebook. I dont see that statement as containing any blame; just wishing that they knew.



it was specifically that they sound disappointed that he didn't bring anything up sooner, which to me sounds like they are laying some of the blame on him, for not bringing it up and keeping it bottled up until this mental break.

if his mental issues are what caused the break, then it's understandable that it likely caused him to keep his thoughts secret. so he shouldn't be at fault for hiding the way he feels, basically.

sorry, i just know a lot of people that have gone through severe mental episodes, so i am a bit sensitive to this subject. i once dated a girl a long time ago that i found out was schizophrenic and also had split personality disorder. a few years ago i found out she killed herself, and it's just scary to think about.

i'm happy that he's with his family and getting the help he needs though.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 26, 2015)

Flemmigan said:


> Show a little sympathy, man. This isn't a funny situation.


 
First, I don't think he had knowledge of the Band's FB post regarding that this is serious and cause for concern. B, everyone has their own right to be skeptical of any situation. Lastly, many people find solace in "dark" humor. You must attend one of the colleges that Seinfeld won't play anymore. 

tl;dr I ain't mad. Let's not call the PC police just yet, bruh.


----------



## Flemmigan (Jun 26, 2015)

USMarine75 said:


> First, I don't think he had knowledge of the Band's FB post regarding that this is serious and cause for concern. B, everyone has their own right to be skeptical of any situation. Lastly, many people find solace in "dark" humor. You must attend one of the colleges that Seinfeld won't play anymore.
> 
> tl;dr I ain't mad. Let's not call the PC police just yet, bruh.



Point A) It's got nothing to do with being PC. From my own personal and professional experiences, I don't think it's ever funny to joke about somebody with a mental illness "going and shooting up the place". I've seen family members and many others afflicted with mental illnesses and it's not cool to stigmatize it. That's my main problem with that post. 

Point 2) Based on his other joke about being medicated, the guy who posted that at least entertained the possibility that this whole situation is related to an underlying health condition.

Point Omega) Call me overreactive or PC if you want. Everybody does have a right to be skeptical and use dark humor, and yes there were some outrageous details in that letter, I don't disagree with that. I, however, personally object to that portrayal of folks with mental illness, even if it's in a joking manner.

tl;dr I ain't mad either bruh, just not a fan of joking about a person in obvious mental distress going on a spree of violence


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jun 26, 2015)

pretty classy statement from the band, so many people tend to either cut ties or cover their asses when stuff like this happens but their words seem pretty sincere. 

mental illness is about as frightening as it gets, so hard to grasp, understand, or deal with in any way, it takes a lot to stand by someone when they cease to resemble the person they were but like the band said what he needs more than anything is support and love, otherwise there is only one direction to go. 

truly sad, i hope that he can find the right help and recover.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 26, 2015)

For a minute there I thought I was reading the TOOL website again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 20, 2015)

After The Burial's Justin Lowe allegedly missing


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2015)

This seems... not real?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 20, 2015)

Man I hope it doesn't come out that he jumped in a lake and drowned or something. Jesus, somebody needs to get ahold of this guy and stick him somewhere he can get some help.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Surely this could not be an elaborate publicity stunt. My gut feeling is that he won't be found alive. What a tragic situation.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jul 20, 2015)

Terrible news and I'm with esp griffin. More than likely won't end with a positive outcome. 

Btw that's the last time I'll read comments on lambgoat. I'm sure most were jokes but they were way too uncalled for


----------



## aesthyrian (Jul 20, 2015)

This is horrible. How was he allowed access to his car? Judging by his mental state one would think that he is to be with someone at all times, and certainly not allowed free access to his car, if that was the case.

I'm not point fingers, just asking some honest questions that came up after I read the reports. I hope that Justin and his family are reunited together soon, and that all are safe.

This is also really tough for ATB as well, they are working on a new record(or where) and also have Summer Slaughter lines up very soon. It would seem insensitive to kick Justin out(even thought he quit, but come on now..) but also hiring a touring guitarist would seem just as insensitive to some people. I mean, as a small business what do they do?


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 20, 2015)

This is terrible, I'm really upset about this. I have an awful feeling that this isn't going to end well.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jul 20, 2015)

Best wishes to him and hopefully he can figure things out without harming anyone himself included


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh damn, this is really bad news. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome!


----------



## ayaotd (Jul 20, 2015)

I lost a friend this year to his own hands and it is something that is extremely hard to understand. My friend seemed like he was on top of the world and everything was great. The human brain is just ridiculous. The jokes people make on that site are awful but that's the Internet for you. I hope he's alive for his family but it's not looking good :/


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 22, 2015)

My worst fear has been confirmed. A hiker found his body. Someone can find the link.


----------



## anomynous (Jul 22, 2015)

http://lambgoat.com/news/25090/After-The-Burial-guitarist-Justin-Lowe-found-dead


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 22, 2015)

So sad to hear about this. Justin was an awesome guitar player and wrote some sick riffs. He will be remembered.


----------



## Seventhwave (Jul 22, 2015)

anomynous said:


> After The Burial guitarist Justin Lowe found dead



Man, that's terrible. 

Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 22, 2015)

This might need an update or a new thread. 

I don't know much about the band, but man, that's a really, really terrible way to go out.


----------



## Noxon (Jul 22, 2015)

Dude was a huge reason I got into 8 string guitars. What a shame. He will most definitely be missed.


----------



## gorthul (Jul 22, 2015)

Not a huge fan of the band, but nevertheless this news made me very sad.
After his post a few weeks ago I really hoped everything would turn out well. Unfortunately it did not...

RIP


----------



## pylyo (Jul 22, 2015)

R.i.p. dudster, im deeply shocked. I really loved your vids.


----------



## asher (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## MetalheadMC (Jul 22, 2015)

Ah man. Sad to hear. Best wishes to the family


----------



## vkw619 (Jul 22, 2015)

I am heartbroken. I truly am, here is a my post from facebook on the matter copied over if its okay that I post here.

"Rest in peace to one of the nicest guys I have ever met in all of music. Justin saw how into the show I was and after there set a while back when they opened for Trivium. I only went to the show to see ATB and after having a painful last few weeks with many personal issues and having members of the first band call me out for liking ATB (I wish I was joking about that) I asked him if I could bring my 8 string to have him sign. He said without hesitation "of course meet me after the set at the merch table" I met up with him and he took (under 21 year old me at the time) in and out of the venue as his VIP for the day. He went out with me to the parking lot and right there played my 8 for me. I told him I had just gotten it and was struggling to learn how to play one of their songs. He stopped right there and showed me step by step how he wrote and how to play the entire verse and chorus note for note. He then took me backstage and had Trent play my guitar and they both signed it. He spent the rest of the night talking to me about gear and music and made a really dark time for me seem amazing. It is such a shame that we lost someone so talented to mental illness. Please if you know someone suffering with ANY mental illness, please do not hesitate to step up and help. It can ruin lives. And take away someone who in just meeting him once, proved he cared about people who he had never met. RIP Justin Lowe."


----------



## isispelican (Jul 22, 2015)

can't believe this, R.I.P. Justin you will not be forgotten


----------



## Michael_Ten (Jul 22, 2015)

This f**king blows. Hits home for me, I have a family member who suffers from schizophrenia, we had an incident about 10 years ago where we lost him for a week. Luckily he turned up, but it could have just as easily turned out for the worst. RIP Justin, I will be jamming to your music all day today. Hopefully you found the peace you were looking for.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 22, 2015)

R.I.P. Justin.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 22, 2015)

Absolutely terrible news., I literally feel sick after hearing this.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 22, 2015)

Absolutely heart breaking. I don't know his band's music, but reading stories like post a couple above this makes this story all the more tragic. I wish the best for his soul, his family, and his bandmates!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 22, 2015)

Today is not one of the best days right now because of this bit of news

I had a chance to meet the guy back in 2013 when they played with Norma Jean in Cookeville, TN. He was a really cool guy to talk with

It sucks that we'll never get to see him on stage ever again (and taking a shot in the dark with this, more than likely the rest of the band). May you find peace Justin Lowe, you will be missed by fans and guitarists all over


----------



## Flemmigan (Jul 22, 2015)

This is so tragic.
I'm going to go listen to Aspiration and cry.
R.I.P.


----------



## oracles (Jul 22, 2015)

I was seriously hoping for a positive outcome when I heard he's gone missing. This is unbelievably sad.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 22, 2015)

R.I.P. Justin. I was never the biggest ATB fan, but as a sufferer of mental illness myself, this really hits home for me, because there was a time before I was on the proper medication where I could have been a risk to myself just as easily. Today, I will be playing my guitar in Justin's memory and honor.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jul 22, 2015)

A very sad day.


----------



## KJGaruda (Jul 22, 2015)

This always is so grounding. I met Justin when they came through with DevilDriver and Trivium about a year ago, and hung out with Paolo, Nick, Trent, Justin and Lee after the show. Compared to the wild antics of the others while we were chilling, Justin was really quiet but you could tell he appreciated everyone that came out and was all smiles.

I hate to hear about stuff like this, it reminds us all that the people we look up to are just as human as the rest of us. 

RIP Justin, hope your mind and body get a well deserved rest.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 22, 2015)

.... man im on the verge of tears right now


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 22, 2015)

This sucks.
On so many levels.
I'm really sorry about this news.
I have to deal everyday with my gf which suffers from depression, and as much as I would like to be single and free, I know I can't let alone in her state.
The man needed more support and attention.
This really sucks and I'm upset.
RIP Justin.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm just going to copy and paste my post from Facebook.



> Justin...dude... I'm not sure what to say, but I feel the need to at least say something.
> 
> I still remember the day that I first discovered After the Burial. I remember being a budding young guitarist, soaking up their music, and greatly admiring Justin and Trent's skills as guitarists. They were two of the first guys that made me want to push myself, further my skills as a guitarist, and progress onto 8-strings.
> 
> ...



As an individual who struggles with suicidal thoughts (due to depression), this is another reality check for me. While I may not suffer from any sort of paranoia or schizophrenia or whatever Justin had going on mentally, an event like this really shows how fragile life can be and how fragile mental health can be.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 22, 2015)

So awful.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 22, 2015)

This is super sad. The man obviously had some mental illness, and the fact that people make jokes about it is disgusting to me. It is a very serious problem for a lot of people and if you or somebody you know needs help please try and get them that help. Justin was a very talented man and he will be missed in the metal community for sure. Condolences to all of his family, friends, and fans out there.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jul 22, 2015)

just awful. can't believe it.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jul 22, 2015)

Not that I was much of a fan, but hearing this bums me out like crazy. Such a ....ty way to go, and its just a damn shame. I've lost people close to me in similar fashion, so I know how bad it hurts. My thoughts are with his friends and family.


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2015)

Tragic, as most everyone has already stated.

I'd hope that more details come out about what's been going on that led up to this. Not for the sake of curiosity... but all the stuff with the paranoia and quitting the band, etc., if there's one positive thing that can come from this, I'd hope we gain some insight into spotting the signs of this kind of thing happening and the appropriate actions to take prevent the worst from happening.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jul 22, 2015)

oh my god this is ....ing horrible. As a fan I'm distraught, so I can't even imagine what his family, friends, and bandmates are feeling and going through. 

R.I.P. Justin, you made and shared some amazing music while you were with us, and that's a true gift. It didn't need to end this way, and if we, as a society just keep ignoring metal illness, then it will happen again, and again.


----------



## elkinz (Jul 22, 2015)

im speechless, I always enjoyed ATBs music but im pretty saddened and shocked.  RIP mate, I hope you find peace wherever you are now.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 22, 2015)

Don't you love how the trolls with the idiot comments have all slithered through the cracks and disappeared? 

On average, late 20s-early 30s is a tough time for anyone who has a history/family history of mental illness. I don't think I've ever listened to ATB but I think I just might start. 

RIP


----------



## TonyGD (Jul 22, 2015)

This is so unfortunate and I can't think of any other words to describe my emotions except bummed out. I remember my first time seeing ATB live in 2011 and being sooo excited. It was my first "real metal" show, and first time seeing an 8 string guitar in person. I never got to meet Justin, but my best friend told me he got to talk with Trent for a little bit and I was so jealous. I got to see them 2 more times after that and they were consistently excellent on stage each time. Will definitely be remembered by guitarists and fans of the music in general, up there with Dime.


----------



## TelegramSam (Jul 22, 2015)

I woke up from a nap this afternoon to this news, and it broke my heart. After the Burial's music has seen me through some very tough times and opened my eyes as a guitar player, and it is so sad to see one of the people behind thay wonderful music go in such a way.

Rest in peace Justin.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jul 22, 2015)

RIP Justin, he was definitely One of my favourite people to tour with. Thanks for all the positive memories on and off tour, 

Love you man.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jul 22, 2015)

I hate that I've missed their music for this long. I listened to wolves within and really enjoyed it but never listened to much past that. Listened to aspirations and a few others and definitely dig them


----------



## jeremyb (Jul 22, 2015)

So sad


----------



## Xplozive (Jul 22, 2015)

This is terrible news  i am so glad i got to see these guys live when they came to sydney a couple of years back and meet the guys. Still to this day they are in the top 5 live bands ive ever seen and i let the guys know they absolutely killed it when i met them after the show. I met justin and he seemed so kind and like he was just another 'normal' guy. We had a couple of beers with him and the band talked about how they were enjoying australia and it was good to get away from their winter.

Im gutted, i cant listen to the band the same knowing that justin isnt a part of it anymore. He brought so much skill and energy to the band when watching them live. He will be missed. RIP


----------



## -One- (Jul 22, 2015)

Justin and Trent took this picture with me in 2011, just after the first show I saw them at. They were both unbelievably cool guys. Justin saw my Rareform tattoo, and pulled me up onto the stage after their set to tell me how cool he thought it was that I would get their art tattooed on me, and went to tell the rest of the band. Throughout the rest of the night, they hung out with me, and even took me backstage to watch Veil of Maya play from behind the stage. Justin talked with me about music, and asked me if I played an instrument, which led to a discussion about how I was also a guitarist, and that AtB and VoM were my two primary influences, and that Justin was a big part of why I play an 8-string. At that point, Justin went and got Brandon and Danny from Veil of Maya to come talk with us as well, and I ended up hanging out with them all night. One of the most memorable nights of my life, one of my musical idols taking time out of his day to hang out with me, just because I was a fan, and doing everything he could to ensure I was having as good of a time as he was. Based on every time I've hung out with Justin, I can safely say, he was just that kind of guy. He genuinely cared about every single person he met, and would go out of his way for anybody. I hope you found the peace you needed, Justin. You deserve it.


For those who haven't heard, this is the most recent batch of music Justin wrote before his passing. It's also some of the best material he's come up with, if you ask me.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 22, 2015)

This is such a damn shame. I really hoped this story wouldn't have ended on such a negative note.

Not a big AtB fan, but rest in peace dude. May things be easier for you now.


----------



## gunch (Jul 22, 2015)

Flemmigan said:


> This is so tragic.
> I'm going to go listen to Aspiration and cry.
> R.I.P.



Same


----------



## lemeker (Jul 22, 2015)

damn, what a shame...


----------



## Xplozive (Jul 22, 2015)

silverabyss said:


> Same



Neo Seoul for me. Such a tragic ending. I hope he's in a better place now. Whether its heaven or hell in sure he is showing the gods how to play an 8 string


----------



## watson503 (Jul 22, 2015)

Rest in peace, man. 

I've been dealing with ptsd and depression for the past several years now and can only imagine what he was dealing with, the whole thing is just sad and I hope he is at peace now. My deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 23, 2015)

Damn I hate to hear that. RIP.


----------



## Nlelith (Jul 23, 2015)

RIP, Justin. Your music is great, and you will be remembered.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 23, 2015)

Very sad to hear. I used to listen to After the Burial a lot back when I first started getting into metal. He was a very talented guitarist and he inspired a lot of people to play.


----------



## Korbain (Jul 23, 2015)

Sad to hear  Mental illness is a serious problem that i find is overlooked a bit by most people. As most people with it try and hide it so it's not in your face as much.

Very sad it came to this for him, that letter he released was sad to read. 

Send lots of love to his family and friends


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 23, 2015)

Damn, that sucks.

He had some serious mental problems going on, sounds like paranoid schizophrenia. It usually hits people in the early/mid 20's.

The band name is really eerie now.


----------



## Mike (Jul 23, 2015)

Here's another story that seems to have more information than others:

UPDATE: Minnesota man identified as body found in Somerset | River Towns


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 23, 2015)

I just wish they wouldn't link to his rant at the end of EVERY SINGLE ARTICLE. That's pretty insensitive.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 23, 2015)

RIP Justin, one of the coolest dudes in metal I have had the pleasure of sharing a beer with.

You will be missed brother, rest easy.


----------



## Vigaren (Jul 23, 2015)

this is so sad  

Im so thankful that ALOT of people got the oppertunity to get in touch with his music so his art will never be forgotten. He inspired an entire generation of musicians, me included. I will never forget the impact ATB had on me when I discovered them back in 2010! 

RIP brother


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 23, 2015)

That demo reel was insane. Teared up a couple times while I listened.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 23, 2015)

It was really sad to see this. I can't imagine what he went thru to bring him to that final point.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 23, 2015)

-One- said:


> For those who haven't heard, this is the most recent batch of music Justin wrote before his passing. It's also some of the best material he's come up with, if you ask me.




Wow. There's so much good material here. RIP. This sucks. Really tragic. Aspiration was a favorite of mine.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jul 23, 2015)

I didn't read the entire article, but I think I got the brunt of the story. I'm not trying to be funny or anything but I can almost assure that he was taking, at some point, SSRI antidepressants or anti psychotic drugs. Most people whole do who have psychotic problems and are coming off or withdrawing from their meds. Tragic indeed nonetheless


----------



## neurosis (Jul 23, 2015)

Since he disappeared I have been wishing they'd find him curled up somewhere, scared but alive 

This is so sad. RIP.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 23, 2015)

Those are some excellent ideas and riffs in that demo vid. Sad to think this is the only context we'll get to hear them in.


@ 30:03 or so


----------



## Vigaren (Jul 24, 2015)

yeah, that demo reel had some INSANE parts!! If he had not posted that we probably never would've heard those amazing ideas. So glad that he did.
The last thing he left us was a 30 min demo with awesome material


----------



## katsumura78 (Jul 24, 2015)

That's terrible news. Such an amazing musician and those demos he posted are sick!


----------



## aesthyrian (Jul 24, 2015)

Justin's sister has posted a short statement Justin Lowe's Sister Releases a Statement | After The Burial Tragedy - Rock Feed

and also Dan Carle(Drummer for ATB) has shared some thoughts as well https://www.facebook.com/dancarledrums/posts/1197373290288847


----------



## kylendm (Jul 24, 2015)

That demo reel rules. RIP dude, you were a real inspiration to me.


----------



## Keith120286 (Jul 24, 2015)

Anybody got that pic of Justin live, with his jacket hood on and his tongue out? Lacoste guitar, low stance, Anthony to the right.


----------



## Pan3optic3on (Jul 28, 2015)

Unleash The Fury said:


> I didn't read the entire article, but I think I got the brunt of the story. I'm not trying to be funny or anything but I can almost assure that he was taking, at some point, SSRI antidepressants or anti psychotic drugs. Most people whole do who have psychotic problems and are coming off or withdrawing from their meds. Tragic indeed nonetheless



Anti psychotics and benzodiazepines yes, SSRIs much less likely in terms of withdrawal. However I doubt he was on anti psychotics. They cause serious weight gain where it would have been noticable even within a month of use, a ton of physical side effects and he would not have the mental alertness to play guitar especially at the speed he did. Wither he was psychotic or not is debatable. 

Not that I know anything about the situation but some parts of his statement sound like what is known as gangstalking especially the part out what was happening being bigger than law enforcement. 

But people get ill and im gutted that such a great guitarist and song writer has been taken from us. 

RIP Justin


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jul 28, 2015)

AFTER THE BURIAL Officially Drop Off Summer Slaughter In The Wake of Guitarist's Passing - Metal Injection

Not surprised by this at all and best of luck to them in their recovery


----------



## Darknut (Jul 29, 2015)

goherpsNderp said:


> just awful. can't believe it.


Neither can I.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Jul 30, 2015)

RIP Justin Lowe. You may have left too soon, but at least you left a legacy of greatness behind.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Jul 30, 2015)

RIP Justin, its such a shame someone so talented is no longer with us.


----------

